# Maladies of Sleep Depravation



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Sleep Cycle – When we deprive ourselves of sleep, there is a delicate cycle that we disrupt. Let us now share with you that cyclehase one: begins as soon as the sun sets, when the pineal gland starts to release melatonin, a hormone released in the absence of light and responsible for making us [...]

*Read More...*


----------

